# good day on skeeter



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Went out jugging for a few hours and then we packed up and regrouped for the big fish. Had a great night with the flatheads last night! Two fish in 2.5hrs totaling 79lbs and the first one we caught was the first fish my buddy ever caught. 43" 34# and 47" 45#


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on the flatties, catch and release ? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

yes sir! they're all swimmin in the lake still


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good to hear, nice job!


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

what were you using for bait?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

ghillyguy said:


> yes sir! they're all swimmin in the lake still


Thats surprising. I guess im biased toward jugging, limb lining, bank lines, etc. Do you always release the big ones..or how do you decide what to keep? Everytime I see a boat jugging a lake or river stretch i fish I cringe. ..but maybe ill have to rethink things a little.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I use bluegill for bait. I don't keep any flatheads at all. Not really a fan of the texture of the meat. On top of that, the big ones are old and I don't want to bring myself to end them without giving them a chance to get bigger. Rod and reel is the only way to do it if you ask me  I only jug for the channels for meat.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

of course you shouldnt keep those beasts let them get bigger theres plenty of smaller fish to keep. which end of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

i was fishing on the south end. I tend to get bigger ones down there and smaller ones north but more


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

im not trying to steal your spot or anything, i dont have a boat but im definitely trying to hook up with one of those. live bluegill? ive been using cut gills and nothing but a bunch of channels.


----------

